

Writing Command Line Applications With Ruby [video] - dpickett
http://launchware.com/articles/writing-command-line-applications-with-ruby-a-presentation-to-the-route-9-ruby-group/
I recently gave a presentation to the Route 9 Ruby Group on how to write comand line applications with Ruby.
======
gingerlime
Some interesting libs there. Are you familiar with docopt?
<http://docopt.org/> (originally for python, but has a ruby port). I think it
makes the whole command-line parameters/options handling extremely elegant. I
used it only with python and it just can't get simpler than that.

